# Help - Strike Off Notice -  need an Accountant



## Carols (20 Oct 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I run a small business that is currently doing badly because of the downturn. I failed to file accounts last year and have received a strike off notice. I rang the CRO in Carlow and pleaded with them to give me a months extention as November is always a busy time for me and I will have more money then to pay for an accountant, but they wouldnt do it. I want to be file my accounts but just havent been able to afford it. 

My question is does anyone know a fairly reasonable accountant who could do my books for me quickly before I am struck off. I am in Dublin, I have rang around some accountants over the last few days and everyone is far too busy with the 31st October deadline.

Thanks in advance for any help you may be able to offer me.


----------



## papervalue (20 Oct 2008)

Even if you get struck off now- You have 12 months from strike off date to get restored. To get restored file form h1 cost €300 and file all otstanding b1's and accounts and pay any late fees due. For the work involved i can not see you getting it done very cheaply as it sounds like more than one year out standing and as it is late it would require a audit.. Best to ring around and get a quote. After 12months it is matter of going to court- very costly


----------



## Carols (20 Oct 2008)

Thank you for your reply - I'm still ringing round, but I didnt realise I had one year after strike off date, thanks so much for that information, as I am panicking at the moment.  I have all paperwork very neatly ready and there is not much of it, so hopefully it wont be too big a job for someone.


----------



## oopsbuddy (20 Oct 2008)

Just to clarify that previous point, the company will be struck off if you don't file all outstanding accounts and returns by the required date, but you will then have 12 months from date of strike-off to have the company restored easily (in case you thought the company would have 12 months before being struck off!). This will cost an additional €300 on top of the late filing fees. Try and make sure you don't leave it longer than that as a High Court application fro restoration will be VERY costly!


----------



## ubiquitous (20 Oct 2008)

If you are able to file a CRO annual return online, using www.core.ie this will immediately buy you a 28 days grace period during which you can then file with the CRO (in paper format) accounts and directors signatures. 

To be honest, its going to be next to impossible for any  accountant to prepare and properly audit a set of accounts within a 10-day timeframe between now and 31st October, unless the company is inactive or very, very small, and they "forget" to obtain documentation like bank "standard form of request" letters. The latter action would leave them in breach of auditing standards and exposed to fines and penalties by their regulatory body if/when the breaches are detected.


----------



## simplyjoe (21 Oct 2008)

Ubiq. you have given the op the solution. Any accountant should be able to do the work. Simply submit the B1 online, apply for the bank audit confirmation and begin the audit. The biggest issue for the accountant would seem to be payment. In a backlog case like this and giving the OPs opening comments I think I would look for a large deposit upfront.


----------



## busq12 (7 Jan 2009)

What sort of costs would be involved for an audit where the company has been essentially dormant? Could anyone hazard a guess at this?


----------



## mystrikeoff (17 Feb 2009)

Hi Busq12

The auditor we use charges approx €300 + Vat to audit dormant accounts.

If you're interested, do let me know.


----------

